# Samsung DeX + HDMI Switch



## TF0dekU (24. Mai 2017)

Hallöchen PCGH-Community

Ich brauche euren Rat. Ich würde gerne an meinem 2 Monitor Setup mittels einem KVM-Switch eine Samsung DeX Docking Station in Verbindung mit meinem Samsung Galaxy S8+ laufen lassen. Ich würde jedoch für beides gerne meine Funk Maus (Logitech) und Funktastatur (Microsoft) verwenden.


Mein Setup sieht im Moment folgendermassen aus:

Ich habe einen PC, an welchem 2 HP Monitore dran hängen.
Einer per HDMI und einer per DVI. Das funktioniert alles wunderbar.

Nun würde ich mir gerne als Laptop Ersatz eine Samsung DeX Docking Station kaufen.
Für die, die nicht wissen was das ist: Das ist eine Docking-Station für das neue Samsung Galaxy S8 und S8+, welche per HDMI mit einem Monitor verbunden werden kann. Danach kann man das Smartphone direkt als "PC-Ersatz" für leichte Aufgaben à la Excel, Word, Internet, etc etc nutzen.

Wenn ich somit einen KVM Switch (ähnlich diesem hier: Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet) verwenden würde, könnte ich dann auch die Maus und Tastatur für beide Eingabegeräte nutzen? Funktioniert meine ganze Idee? Oder gibt es vielleicht eine bessere Variante?

Meinen Recherchen zufolge sollte die Samsung Docking Station per HDMI verbunden werden. Dabei würde dann der HDMI direkt in den Switch gehen und die Funkempfänger der Tastatur und Maus ebenso.
Natürlich würde nur 1 Monitor über das DeX laufen, was aber vollkommen in Ordnung wäre.

Danke schonmal im Voraus für eure Antworten. 



Grüsse dekU

EDIT: Frage hat sich erübrigt. Habe mir dann doch einen neuen, einfaches Notebook gekauft. Ist in jedem Fall unkomplizierter.


----------

